# تيشرتات قطن 100%



## omrantex (28 أبريل 2013)

للتصدير بسعر التكلفه تيشيرتات قطن 100% 
شركه عمران تكس لتجارة المنسوجات والملابس القطنيه 
*للمزيد من المعلومات يرجي الاتصال علي:- *
*01002388651 / 01147753304*
*0472985178*
*او زوروا موقعنا علي الانترنت :-*
*www.omrantex.com*


----------



## الاصيل للبلاستيك (21 مايو 2013)

*رد: تيشرتات قطن 100%*

الأصيل للبلاستيك ومنتجات التعبئة والتغليف
*www.alaselplast.com*​ 
هاي – نايلون – سلوفان – شرنك – استرتش
جميع الأكياس والشنط السادة والمطبوع حتى 6 لون عرض 120م 
وذلك من منتجات البولي إثلين الهاي والنايلون العادة والتفصيل بيد أو دعامة.
والسلوفان والأورينت السادة والمطبوع العادة والتفصيل بلاصق الذاتي 
وجميع مقاسات الأكياس والرولات اللامنيشن الخاص بالتعبئة والتغليف
جميع مقاسات الأكياس الهفي الخاصة بالسماد والمعجون 
والبويات، وجميع مقاسات الشنط والأكياس PVC الطري 
يقوم المصنع بالتصدير لجميع البلاد
مراسلتنا على البريد الالكتروني : [email protected]
ادارة المبيعات : 01069049090


----------

